
Codewars - codehappy
Katas &amp; Koans are great for learning. Exploit CodeWars&#x27;s free resources to learn how to get started.
However, I will never again use CodeWars&#x27;s commercial interview tests.
I have over 15 years of experience in coding, and taking several interview tests.
Some tests are too easy. Others are hard. Codewars does not challenge you on how well you know coding, but rather on how fast you code.
Unlike human tests, but like other online tests, you are penalized for a slow internet connection or any other interruptions.
If you don&#x27;t like it, you can always pay money to travel to the HQ of an Arbritrator, which has a known history of favoring corporations.
Your best bet is to complain to your interviewer, and refuse to take the test.<p>My experience was that I was given 1.5 hours to write 3 programs.
The problem is the wording was terrible, and, like most tests, you will be penalized, if you complain or ask for help.
One question was assigned no points, with no explanation.
One question was a realistic simulation of the real world.
However, it required you to create a web server, create a database, populate it, then create a test harness.
Once you created all that, if you have time left over, you can write the actual code that you would be graded on.
The remaining question was also unclear, and it seemed to skip over critical real world factors.<p>In summary, you are penalized for taking a real world approach.
You are penalized for avoiding a real world approach.
You are penalized for wasting time on a question that has no points.
On the other hand, it may be simply that I was subjected to a bug, and still penalized.
Since CodeWars solicits no feedback, and clients are happily ignorant, this may be the only means to contact them.
======
some_account
I keep hearing about these horror stories. But if this was me, I would just
laugh in their face.

There are plenty of jobs out there, and some companies can't interview people.
You don't want to be there. Go celebrate you dodged a bullet. :)

